# Couple looking for winter LET West Algarve/Alentejo Area



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi

Couple with 2 dogs looking for a house with outside space for winter Let from the end of December. Ideally West Algarve / Alentejo area. Budget of around 400 Euro per month. 

I will be in the Algarve viewing property from 05/09/13 to 10/09/13


----------

